# es geht wieder los.  Der 4. Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike findet am 18.5.08 statt



## strecken-guru (9. Januar 2008)

Auf gehts zur vierten Auflage. Nach Rekordteilnehmerzahlen im letzten Jahr haben wir gar nicht viel geändert - die Strecken bleiben gleich wie 2007

*Ab sofort könnt Ihr Euch anmelden*. Wie immer gibt es für die ersten 200 bezahlten Anmeldungen ein cooles Schinderhannes-T-Shirt.

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/formulare/anmeldung_mtb08.aspx

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2
 


die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru
Der 4. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike ist das Ziel


----------



## Schlammcatcher (9. Januar 2008)

Heureka!

Kann ich nur empfehlen!  

Bin schon gemeldet. 

Hoffentlich gibt's "Schinderhannes-Wetter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (9. Januar 2008)

Schinder(hannes) Wetter 2007  

oder 2006 ?  

gefahren wird sowieso.

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Januar 2008)

Darauf hab ich gewartet!   Soeben angemeldet und jetzt kommt endlich die Vorfreude auf die neue Saison. Irgendwofür muß die Schlammquirlerei der letzten Tage ja gut sein!  
Besonders gut finde ich, daß ihr die tolle Strecke so gelassen habt. Diesmal schaff ich sie hoffentlich ohne 5m-Purzelbaum.


----------



## TT-Biker (10. Januar 2008)

Gibt es dazu mal Angaben zur Strecke?


----------



## strecken-guru (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
da habt Ihr uns aber schön ins Schwitzen gebracht. Die erste Anmeldung kam 5 Minuten nach Absenden des Newsletters, in den ersten 24 Stunden sind schon 45 Anmeldungen eingegangen. Dafür haben wir im letzten Jahr eine ganze Woche gebraucht.
Die Startlisten sind jetz online. Schaut mal rein.

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx

@TT-Biker....... Info zur Strecke  Singeltrails..Singeltrails...Singeltrails unter dem o.a.Link findest Du alles

 
die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Januar 2008)

Sehr gut, daß dieser bestimmt tolle Marathon an einem Sonntag und nicht an einem Samstag statt findet. 

Weniger gut, daß an diesem Datum ( 18.05 ) noch zwei andere tolle Maras statt finden ( Waldhessen Pur und Schotten )    also insgesamt drei!!

Schade......


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sehr gut, daß dieser bestimmt tolle Marathon an einem Sonntag und nicht an einem Samstag statt findet.
> 
> Weniger gut, daß an diesem Datum ( 18.05 ) noch zwei andere tolle Maras statt finden ( Waldhessen Pur und Schotten )    also insgesamt drei!!
> 
> Schade......


Mit Schotten ist ärgerlich, aber die Schottener haben da leider ihren Termin verlegt. Hab auch schon einen entsprechenden Eintrag im Gästebuch der Bikechallenge hinterlassen. Bei der Wahl zwischen den Rennen zieht Schotten gegenüber dem Schinderhannes bei mir nämlich klar den Kürzeren. Wäre trotzdem gern beide Rennen gefahren.


----------



## Chr!s (11. Januar 2008)

Stand nicht in der Vorankündigung, dass der Kids-Marathon samstags stattfinden sollte? Warum jetzt doch am Sonntag, wenn alle Eltern usw. auf der Strecke unterwegs sind? (Ich hatte das Problem letztes Mal schon angesprochen...)


----------



## Skunkworks (11. Januar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit Schotten ist ärgerlich, aber die Schottener haben da leider ihren Termin verlegt. Hab auch schon einen entsprechenden Eintrag im Gästebuch der Bikechallenge hinterlassen. Bei der Wahl zwischen den Rennen zieht Schotten gegenüber dem Schinderhannes bei mir nämlich klar den Kürzeren. Wäre trotzdem gern beide Rennen gefahren.



Auch wenn ich dir im Grundsatz recht gebe und es nicht sein muss, dass sich die Rennen die Teilnehmer gegenseitig wegnehmen, muss ich bestreiten, dass der Schinderhannes das längere Rennen ist. -Schliesslich kannst du in Schotten zwei Runden fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Januar 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir im Grundsatz recht gebe und es nicht sein muss, dass sich die Rennen die Teilnehmer gegenseitig wegnehmen, muss ich bestreiten, dass der Schinderhannes das längere Rennen ist. -Schliesslich kannst du in Schotten zwei Runden fahren.



Yep, und genau wegen dem Angebot der Langstrecke wird meine Entscheidung zwischen Waldhessen Pur und Schotten fallen. Der Schinderhannes hat ne 63er im Angebot und das ist für mich als Langstreckenfahrer zu kurz. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!! Das soll nicht klingen nach " ich bin ein ganz toller Hecht weil ich Langstrecke fahre" , mir liegen die Langstrecken +90km einfach viel viel besser.

Sollte der Schinderhannes mal isoliert von anderen für mich interessanten Maras statt finden werd ich aber trotzdem mal dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (11. Januar 2008)

Gibbet eigentlich eine Teilnehmerbegrenzung?

Geht ja schon mächtig los mit den Anmeldungen.
Eventuell fährt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit, aber das wird sich ziemlich spät entscheiden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Januar 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> -Schliesslich kannst du in Schotten zwei Runden fahren.


Ein Grund, warum die Langstrecke in Schotten nichts für mich ist. Wenn Langstrecke, dann nicht zweimal das Gleiche. Fand das selbst auf der Mittelstrecke in Zell schon seltsam. Bin aber eh kein Langstreckenfahrer.
Aber ich glaube, wir verstehen uns ja prinzipiell:
- Schotten ist das kilometermäßig längere Rennen
- Emmelshausen hat die längere Strecke.


----------



## Cecil974 (12. Januar 2008)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Stand nicht in der Vorankündigung, dass der Kids-Marathon samstags stattfinden sollte? Warum jetzt doch am Sonntag, wenn alle Eltern usw. auf der Strecke unterwegs sind? (Ich hatte das Problem letztes Mal schon angesprochen...)



Da das ja meistens Probleme mit sich bringt, nehmen wir einfach immer ne Oma mit, damit wir beide fahren können und unsere Tochter das Kids Rennen fahren kann. So wirds dann auch dieses Jahr wieder in Emmelshausen sein..

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Chr!s (12. Januar 2008)

Es ist klar, dass der Schwerpunkt auf den "großen" Strecken liegt und nicht bei den Kids. Ich kann auch verstehen, wenn man als Veranstalter nicht an zwei Tagen großen Aufwand betreiben möchte. Hingegen wäre doch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit für die Kleinen wünschenswert.

Ich hatte mit unseren MTB-Nachwuchsgruppen das Kids-Race als Schnupperrennen eingeplant. Der ursprüngliche Gedanke, dieses am Vortag zu veranstalten, kam mir und den anderen Übungsleitern sehr gelegen, da wir selbst bei den Langstrecken starten wollten. Dies wäre am nächsten Tag problemlos möglich gewesen. Nun müssen wir zwischen den Kids und der eigenen Teilnahme entscheiden. 
Mal sehen.


----------



## strecken-guru (12. Januar 2008)

Erstmal
 Hallo Schinder(hannes)- FREUNDE und INNEN --- 
Wow wir sind überwältigt wie stark die Resonacen auf den Schinder(hannes) sind  
Die Anmeldungen gingen ja richtig ab.... 
so und jetzt weiter....

@Chr!s...

Hallo Chr!s ... Du hast Recht auf der HP stand tatsächlich, das der Kid`s- Marathon Samstag stattfindet.   " Stand"
Deine Situation ist sicherlich verständlich ...aber
das die Kid`s am Sonntag fahren hat nichts mit Aufwand oder Schwerpunkt zu tun.Der Aufwand die Kid`s am Sonntag fahren zu lassen ist für uns größer als am Samstag, habe wir doch nur einen begrenzten Zeitraum zur Verfügung.
Die Gründe warum wir die Kid´s doch am Sonntag fahren lassen sind folgende:
1) Viele der gemeldeten Kid`s kamen mit Ihren Eltern. Entweder ist ein Elternteil den Mara gefahren, der andere hat das Kind betreut oder Oma, Opa waren dabei und beide sind gefahren.Wenige habe im Wohnmobil, Hotel oder ähnlich übernachtetFindet der Kid`s- Marathon Samstag statt müßte entweder 2mal angreist oder übernachtet werden..... das lasse ich mal so stehen....

*der wichtigste Punkt aber ist doch*: 
Samstags sind viel weniger Zusschauer vor Ort. Was waren die Kid`s begeister von so vielen Zuschauern angefeuert zu werden.Wir sind der Meinungen das haben sich die jüngsten einfach verdient und ist gleichzeitig eine gute Motivation diesem Sport treu zu bleiben.
CHR!S !!!!Vielleicht besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, dass von Deinen Kid`s, Eltern, ältere Geschwister, Oma und Opa sich bereit erklären *Dich* zu unterstützen, den von Spay bis zu uns ist es eigentlich nicht so weit  Ich hoffe wie auch immer wir sehn uns.
@Schlammcatcher.......
 so vermessen sind wir derzeit noch nicht. Allerdings sind der Strecke wirklich Grenzen gesetzt.Sollten die erreicht werden sage ich rechtzeitig bescheid

In diesem Sinne
die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

Der 4. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike und  *viel Spass für alle *ist das Ziel


----------



## mar1kus (13. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei,Anmeldung ist raus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,

gibts eigenlich auch eine Startnummervergabe am Sonntag oder nur am Samstag bei der Biker-Party ? Wenn ja, von wann bis wann ?


Grüße
Marco


----------



## strecken-guru (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Marco,

Anmeldung/ Startnummernausgabe
am Samstag ab 18.oo Uhr
und Sonntag ab  7.oo Uhr.

wir sehn uns
die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

der 4. Schinder(hannes) MTB Superbike ist das Ziel


----------



## Otzi (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,

war letztes Jahr schon dabei und habe mich wieder angemeldet, da es eine schöne Trailstrecke ist und viel geboten wird fürs Geld. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Hoffe Ihr habt die Anregungen aus dem letzten Jahr aufgegriffen und macht auch mal eine "richtige" Seniorenwertung ab 40 Jahre...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Sauron1977 (7. März 2008)

Bin vorletztes Jahr beim Schinderhannes mitgefahren und war wirklich begeistert von der coolen Strecke.
Da ich nächste Woche eine Trainingswoche einlege wollte ich die Strecke gerne mal meiner Verlobten näher bringen, da wir dieses Jahr zusammen starten möchten und sie aber noch keine Marathonerfahrung hat.
Hat denn vielleicht jemand einen GPS-Track der brauchbar wäre zum Nachfahren? Habe gesehen dass gps-tour.info einen hat, kennt den jemand und taugt der was (steht nämlich auch dabei dass der Empfang teilweise schlecht war bei Aufzeichnung) oder gibbet da wat besseres?
Wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr was hättet.

Gruß Sauron


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. März 2008)

Hallo Schinderhannes-Biker,

werde dieses Jahr mitfahren und auch einige Mädels von mir plus ein Typ .
Gibt es ein Streckenhöhenprofil von der Kurzstrecke, was man sich runterladen kann oder mir einer von euch posten kann?

Danke schon mal

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2008)

Stimmt, die Höhenprofile fehlen dieses Jahr.   Wenn sich die Strecke nicht geändert hat, kannst du aber in den 2007er Flyer kucken.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (11. März 2008)

Tja, die zweite Seite flutscht irgendwie immer weg?!

Nochmal, bitte!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2008)

Bei mir gehts. Hab dir jetzt das Bild aus dem Flyer ausgeschnitten und diesem Posting angehängt. Ich hoffe, du kannst damit etwas anfangen!


----------



## strecken-guru (12. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr Bikerinnen und Biker,

wow hier hat sich ja ganz schön was getan.

Miss Neandertal
Hallo Anette, find ich richtig suuuper, dass Ihr unsere Damenqoute nach oben schraubt 
Das mit dem Höhenprofil wird nachgeholt, im laufe des Tages steht es auf der HP.  

Schwarzer Kater
Danke für die Unterstütuzng, freut mich , dass Du dieses Jahr wieder dabei bist ( hast Du wieder DIMB- Flyer?))

Sauron1977
hei Sauron das Schinder(hannes)- Fieber hat Dich wieder gepackt 
Tja Nachfahren der Strecke,ist so ne Sache.
Ein Großteil der vielen Singeltrails sind nur für die Veranstaltung genehmigt,
einer führt sogar durch Privatgelände. 
Wir können natürlich keinen daran hindern die Strecke zu befahren, erleichtert uns das Genehmigungsverfahren allerdings nicht wirklich. 

Momentan ist die Strecke auch nicht befahrbar, bzw nur Etappenweise.
Der ständige Sturm hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und für einige Tragepassagen gesorgt.Es wird ne Weile dauern bis alles wieder frei ist.

ABER 

wer Lust und Laune hat kann ab April jeden Sonntag um 8.30 Uhr bei uns mitfahren. Treffpunkt ist immer der Parkplatz vom Cafe- Krechel mitten im Ort.
UND 
es wird eine Streckenvorstellung wie im letzten Jahr geben.
über 50 Biker waren dabei.
Gefahren wird in unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen, mit Mittagspause und wer mag auch Abschluß 
den genauen Termin gibt es in kürze hier.

Hier noch eine Änderung :

...jetzt mit größerem Startpaket

das diesjährige Startpaket wird kräftig aufgewertet. Den Müsliriegel werden wir ersetzen. Sattdessen bekommt jeder eine Dose (750 gr.) eines hochkonzentrierten Proteinpulvers von xxxxxx in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen zur schnellen Muskelregeneration. Ob es Schoko, Vanille, Erdbeer oder Cappucino sein soll, könnt ihr vor Ort selbst entscheiden. Wir wollen, dass ihr nach dem harten Rennen schnell wieder zu Kräften kommt. 

In diesem Sinne 
die besten Grüße 
 vom Strecken- Guru
der 4. Schinder(Hannes) ist das Ziel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. März 2008)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Schwarzer Kater
> Danke für die Unterstütuzng, freut mich , dass Du dieses Jahr wieder dabei bist ( hast Du wieder DIMB- Flyer?))


Na logisch!   Soll ich dir wieder vorab Flyer schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (12. März 2008)

Mein Vater und ich sind natürlich auch wieder dabei und er wird wieder schneller sein


----------



## strecken-guru (12. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na logisch!   Soll ich dir wieder vorab Flyer schicken?



 Stückzahl wie im letzten Jahr, an die gleiche Adresse


----------



## Highlander1972 (13. März 2008)

Hallo.

Gibt es nen Flyer 2008  ??
Wenn ja, bitte ein mal senden...

THX

Gruß Volker


----------



## Schlammcatcher (16. März 2008)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Änderung :
> 
> ...jetzt mit größerem Startpaket
> 
> ...



Das freut doch den Biker! Euer Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist ja geradezu phänomenal. Stellt einfach ein Sparschwein an die Startnummernausgabe, da gibts von mir noch nen Fünfer als Anerkennung 'rein.

Bis denne


----------



## Miss Neandertal (17. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

@ Schwarzer Kater: Danke für das Profil

@ Strecken-Guru: gibt es von der Kurzstrecke auch GPS-Daten. Mein Freund und unser Mädels-Coach fährt nämlich parallel mit, um uns zu filmen, Fotos zu machen etc. 

Ciao
Annette


----------



## strecken-guru (19. März 2008)

@ Strecken-Guru: gibt es von der Kurzstrecke auch GPS-Daten. Mein Freund und unser Mädels-Coach fährt nämlich parallel mit, um uns zu filmen, Fotos zu machen etc

Hallo Anette und die Powermädels  

mit GPS-Daten kann ich nicht dienen 
wie ich aber gehört habe   seit Ihr am Samstagabend schon vor Ort. 

Habe eine Karte vorbereitet mit den besten Stellen zum Bilder machen, so kann Euer Team- Coach  Euch immer ins rechte Bild setzen. 

In diesem Sinne wir sehen uns
 die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

schöne Bilder sind das Ziel


----------



## Miss Neandertal (19. März 2008)

Ok, na dann mach dich am Abend mal bemerkbar. Bin auch schon mit Thomas Maaß verabredet 

2 Blind dates    - wenn das mein Freund wüsste  

Wir sind sehr gespannt und freuen uns.

Ciao
Annette


----------



## kastel67 (23. März 2008)

Moin,

ich bin ja schon gemeldet und bin auch 2007 die 63km (68 km gemessen) Strecke gefahren. Ich habe nur überhaupt keine Erinnerung an die Strecke!    Muss hart gewesen sein.

Gruß k67


----------



## strecken-guru (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
wir hoffen, Ihr habt die Osterfeiertage gut überstanden.
Mehr als 300 Voranmeldungen haben wir schon. Damit wurde die Zahl der Frühmelder vom letzten Jahr bereits jetzt erreicht.
Folgende Teams haben bisher fleißig gemeldet:
X-Sport Kastellaun             20  
SIG Koblenz                       8
Bike Team Lapp                  7
Team Schütteler                 7
Coraidelstein                      6
MTB-Team Schaumburg         6
omerbach.de                      6 
Power-Mädels                    6  
Drei Maare Biker                 4
IBC DIMB Racing Team         4  
RC Michelin                        4
Soulrider                           3
SV Boos                            3
Festus Racing Team            3
Grüne Hölle Kronenburg        3
Lost in Space                    3
Ogilvy U3 Hohemark            3
RCW Arzheim                     3
KaninchenTod                    3
Kurz Kurz                          3
Wüster Radladen                3
Will-Clan                           3

In diesem Sinne 
  wir sehen uns
 die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru
der 4. Schinder(Hannes) ist das Ziel

www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (15. April 2008)

Streckenvorstellung am Sonntag, 04.Mai 2008 

Hallo Schinder(hannes)- Freunde  es ist soweit......los gehts am 04.Mai! 
Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr in Emmelshausen am ZAP (Zentrum am Park, Rhein-Mosel-Str.45, 56281 Emmelshausen) Jede Menge Parkplätze stehen zur Verfügung. Abfahrt ist um Punkt 10 Uhr

 ACHTUNG............ das ist eine Streckenvorstellung und kein Rennen .....entsprechend wird das Tempo niedrig gehalten.....

Wir fahren die Kurzstrecke komplett ab. Dauer ca 2 1/2 bis max. 3 Std.
Dann  kurze Pause auf einer Mühle... ca 45 Min.
Wer dann noch Lust und Laune hat, kann den Rest des Halbmarathon mitfahren, nochmal ca 2 1/2 bis max 3 1/2Std.

Für die Verpflegung auf der Strecke ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. 

Abschluss bei schönem Wetter im Biergarten am ZAP.

Letztes Jahr waren über 50 Bikerinnen und Biker dabei.   
Damit wir ein bischen planen können, meldet Euch kurz per Mail unter [email protected] - Betreff Streckenvorstellung - an.

---------------  *Kosten tut es nichts*------------
Wir haben jetzt auch wieder ein *Gästebuch* - da könnt Ihr Eure Teilnahme an der Streckenvorstellung ja schon mal ankündigen.

In diesem Sinne

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## kona86 (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
nochmal eine kurze Erinnerung. 40 Anmeldungen fÃ¼r die Streckenvorstellung haben wir schon.

ÃBRIGENS: Das Wetter wird am Sonntag prima.

FÃ¼r den Superbike haben wir heute die 400er-Marke bei den Voranmeldungen geknackt. 
Bis zum 14.5. kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch noch anmelden, dann spart Ihr 3 â¬.
GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem HunsrÃ¼ck


----------



## strecken-guru (7. Mai 2008)

Schinder(hannes) Streckenvorstellung am 04.Mai 

*DAS WAR DER HAMMER* 

 83 Bikerinnen und Biker waren dabei.  

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein konnte die fast  trockene Strecke unter die Stollen genommen werden.
Bilder stehen ab Donnerstag auf unserer HP 
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2
Resonance siehe unser Gästebuch.

In diesem Sinne..... vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme wir sehn uns am 17. und 18. Mai  

die besten Grüße vom Strecken Guru


----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2008)

ola, bin zufällig am we in simmern und würde die gelegenheit gerne nutzen, um die strecke kennenzulernen. geht das noch oder hat jemad die gps-daten?


----------



## XCRacer (9. Mai 2008)

Hier die Log-Datei der Kurzstrecke, plus den Rest der Langstrecke. Die bei der Streckenbesichtigung gefahrene Strecke, stimmt nicht ganz mit der Wettbewerbsstrecke überein. Die Guides waren wohl alle platt 

Details, kann ja der Guru dazu schreiben.


----------



## prozak (13. Mai 2008)

gibts eigentlich irgendwelche kritischen stellen auf der strecke? irgendwas auf was man aufpassen sollte? wenns die nächsten tage wieder richtig regnet, wie die vorhersagen einvernehmlich melden, wirds eh ein spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2008)

Es sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei, die zwar nicht super anspruchsvoll sind, wie halt beim Marathon üblich, aber durchaus Konzentration erfordern. Dabei darf man sich nicht nur auf den Trail konzentrieren, sondern muß auch damit rechnen, daß andere Fahrer evtl. davor absteigen und das manchmal auch sehr unerwartet. So ging es mir letztes Jahr, was zu einem etwa 3 m tiefen Purzelbaum einen Hang hinab geführt hat, als ich nicht aus dem Pedal kam.


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

@XCRacer
 Platt neee auf keinen Fall.Details der Strecke kann ich beschreiben .........mach ich aber nicht. Last Euch überraschen. 

@prozak
kritische Stellen gibt es einige. Man sollte allein die erste Abfahrt nicht unterschätzen Der Trail geht sehr schnell los, wird immer enger und ....schööön Wurzeln und so.Glaube der Kater ist an dieser Stelle ( wie von Ihm beschrieben )abgestiegen 

Momentan ist die Strecke derart trocken, dass ein bischen Wasser ganz gut ist.So schlecht sind die Wettervorhersagen nicht . 

@Schwarzer Kater

nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist Ansichtssache denke Fahrtechnik spielt eine große Rolle.
Übrigens Flyer sind angekommen Danke 

Wir sehn uns am Samstag und Sonntag

geh jetzt wieder die Strecke kehren.
In diesem Sinne  
die besten Grüße vom 

Strecken- Guru


----------



## Schlammcatcher (14. Mai 2008)

Die Strecke ist voll in Ordnung! Nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll wie zum Beispiel die Saarschleife (da gibts ein paar richtig schwierige Stellen für den Otto-Normal-Biker), aber mindestens drei mal besser als die Vulkanbike. 
Ich freu' mich jedenfalls drauf. Würde die Runde ja gerne mal im sprichwörtlichen "Schinderhannes-Wetter" fahren.


----------



## strecken-guru (14. Mai 2008)

DAS WETTER FÜR EMMELHAUSEN			


	Morgens	Mittags	Abends
Samstag,			
17.05.2008			
Wetterzustand:	wolkig	wolkig	wolkig
	12 °C	18 °C	15 °C
Temperatur:	15%	25%	5%
Niederschlag?: 			
Min / Max:	8 / 18 °C		
	gefühlt wie: 9 / 19 °C		

	Morgens	Mittags	Abends
Sonntag,			
18.05.2008			
Wetterzustand:	leicht bewölkt	wolkig	wolkig
	9 °C	18 °C	16 °C
Temperatur:	0%	10%	10%
Niederschlag?: 			
Min / Max:	7 / 18 °C		
	gefühlt wie: 4 / 18 °C

Könnte es besser sein  

die besten Grüße


----------



## philsyncro (15. Mai 2008)

Servus,

da bin ich echt mal gespannt, nachdem die Gardasee - Streckenbesichtigung dank externer Einflüsse ausgefallen ist  

Da wir am Sonntag aus der Stuttgarter Ecke anreisen werden und keine Ahnung haben, wo wir exakt hin müssen, wäre der eine oder andere LocalTipp recht nett... Also Beispielsweise wo in Emmelshausen parken, wo ist der Start/Ziel-Bereich, die Akkreditierung, gibts Duschen, oder irgendwo nen Tümpel oder ein Freibad?


Vielen Dank schon mal,

Phil

*freu*


----------



## strecken-guru (16. Mai 2008)

Moin Phil,

Anreise: Emmelshausen hat eine eigene Autobahnausfahrt
A61 Mainz - Koblenz Ausfahrt Emmelshausen
von der Autobahn runter immer gerade aus durch Emmels  erst kleiner Kreisel dann großer Kreisel....immer Richtung Brodenbach / Mosel
Ortsteil: Liesenfeld der Weg ist aber ab Samstag ausgeschildert.

Parkplätze in Emmels: Aldi, Sporthalle( auch Duschen)
oder wer  *FRÜH* da ist bekommt einen Parkplatz direkt am Start und Ziel.Auch hier gibt es Duschen. Allerdings mit begrenzetem WARMwasser 

Also kein Problem  

Wünsche gute Anreise

Wir sehn uns 

die besten Grüße 

vom Strecken- Guru

Thomas


----------



## powderJO (16. Mai 2008)

ola thomas,

wo wäre es für zuschauer denn an der strecke interessant? oder anders gesagt: wo sind die besten punkte um zuzuschauen und auch was vom renngeschehen mitzubekommen? kommt man irgendwo anders auf der strecke schnell hin, wenn man sich den start in emmelshausen noch anschauen will...


----------



## Schleudersturz (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo! Regnet es bei euch auch gerade so heftig wie hier bei mir (nähe Bonn)?? Falls ja, werden wir uns auf eine schöne Schlammschlacht gefasst machen können  Freue mich aber trotzdem schon drauf!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. Mai 2008)

werden eigentlich Trinkflaschen gereicht?


----------



## ko5tik (16. Mai 2008)

Noch Startplätze Frei?  Ich melde mich wie immer auf dem Letzten Drucker 
( Ausserdem muss ich neue Gabel mal ausführen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (16. Mai 2008)

@Schleudersturz
   ....Regen, .....kein Tropfen ist heute gefallen.
Absolutes TOP WETTER    Sonne Sonne Sonne   

Die Strecke ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen  F...trocken.

Mal sehn was morgen ist 

@Schnitzelfreund
nein... 1/2 Litergläser mit und ohne ALK  

Spaß bei Seite wir haben 2 Verpflegungsstellen und eine zusätzliche WASSERstelle.
Es gibt :  Wasser, A- Schorle-. Eistee-. Mineralgetränk-, Bananen-. Äpfel-, Gels-, Riegel in 2 verschiedenen Formen und Schinder(hannes)- Riegel selbst gemacht von unserem Vereinseigenen-Bäcker  
anhalten zum Nachfüllen mußt Du allerdings
aber unsere Mädels sind voll auf Zack. 

@ko5tik

 Startplätze..... klar geht noch  
Allerdings komm früh genug, am Sonntag wird es voll.
Wenn Du kannst melde Dich schon am Samstag an. Ab 18.00 Uhr am Startplatz Emmelshausen / Liesenfeld.


das Wetter für Sonntag:love

*Sonntag,
18.05.2008 
Wetterzustand: leicht bewölkt wolkig wolkig
9 °C 18 °C 16 °C*

In diesem Sinne

Wir sehn uns

Der 4. Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel

die besten Grüße vom Srecken- Guru

P


----------



## ko5tik (17. Mai 2008)

strecken-guru schrieb:


> @ko5tik
> 
> Startplätze..... klar geht noch
> Allerdings komm früh genug, am Sonntag wird es voll.
> Wenn Du kannst melde Dich schon am Samstag an. Ab 18.00 Uhr am Startplatz Emmelshausen / Liesenfeld.



Ich wohne nicht weit entfernt ( Wiesbaden )  - und muss heute noch zu einen Hochzeit ( nicht meine  )


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2008)

So hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt: Seit Anfang der Woche richtig schön erkältet.   Hoffe bis morgen aber zumindest soweit auf Besserung, daß ich wenigstens auf die Kurzstrecke ummelden und da ein bißchen aus Genuß fahren kann. Renntempo wird wohl nicht drin sein.  

Wie ist der Wetter- und Bodenzustand?


----------



## strecken-guru (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wetter den ganzen Tag nur super , Nudelparty absolut stark 
dann kam der Regen. 
Aber ... für die Strecke war es gut und die Wetteraussichten für morgen

 bischen Wolken. kein Regen Temperatur 18 Grad 
was will man mehr.

So muß Marathon- Wetter sein.

Auf gehts  der 4. Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel

bis morgen

die besten Grüße vom 

Strecken- Guru

@Schwarzer Kater  
wünsch Dir gute Besserung...wäre super Du kannst fahren

@ko5tik
 herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2008)

Gratulation, auch 2008 wieder eine Top Veranstaltung. 
Super Strecke  , sehr gute Orga, die wohl heissesten Duschen der Saison , leckere Wurst, Super Nudeln, T-shirt, Große Dose Kakao (lecker schon probiert), usw. man könnte noch viel viel mehr auferzählen .....


Hier stimmt das Preis Leistungs Verhältniss   

Freut mich das ihr wieder einen Neuen Teilnehmer Rekord aufgestellt habt, habt ihr euch verdient. 

2009 werdet ihr mich wieder sehen, ganz bestimmt!!


----------



## Schlammcatcher (18. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche und ein herzliches Dankeschön für einen schönen Tag.

Eine starke Leistung der Organisatoren und der zahlreichen Helfer in Verbindung mit der schönen Strecke machten dieses Event zu einer gelungenen Veranstaltung.

Da kann man nur sagen: weiter so, und nächstes Jahr steigen die Teilnehmerzahlen in ungeahnte Höhen.

Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist unübertroffen, aber nicht nur deshalb wird der Schinderhannes im nächsten Jahr dick in meinem Terminkalender stehen, denn das Rennen macht ganz einfach ganz viel Spaß.

PS:
Ich bin auf die Ergebnisliste und die Fotos gespannt.


----------



## Asha'man (18. Mai 2008)

Super Rennen, super organisiert, tolles drumherum. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und die 15 waren sehr fair bei dem Angebot.  Da haben die Sponsoren sich auch nicht lumpen lassen.

Hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen, mein erster Marathon. Sicher nicht der letzte und schon gar nicht das letzte Mal in Emmelshausen. Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr.

Dickes Dankeschön an die Orga und alle helfenden Hände.


----------



## philsyncro (18. Mai 2008)

Gratulation!
Orga Top, Strecke gut gewählt, sehr schönes Ambiente...
Verpfelgungsstellen absolut erste Sahne, war echt alles toll!!!  

Gruß vom Rande der schwäbischen Alb (wo Singletrails etwas anders definiert werden ;-) )

Phil


----------



## XCRacer (18. Mai 2008)

Bei dieser tollen Leistung, die für 15 geboten wurde, traue ich mich kaum, etwas Negatives zu schreiben.

Aber ich habe mich mit einen Sportkollegen verfahren (am Klärwerk). Wir lagen auf Platz 17, bzw. 18. und sind links, statt rechts gefahren. Leider erst oben im Ort gemerkt. Wir wollten dann irgendwie auf die Strecke zurück, aber haben uns nur nochmehr verfranst. Haben dann den Wettbewerb abgebrochen und sind über Straße nach Emmelshausen geradelt. 

Ähnliches habe ich von einigen anderen auch gehört. Sorry, die Pfleile und das Flatterband sollten nicht zu übersehen sein, aber wenn man mal falsch ist, merkt man's erstmal nicht. Ich finde an dieser und mindestens noch zwei anderen Stellen, hätte der falsche Weg klar mit Trassierband oder Sägemehl gesperrt werden müssen.

Trotz dieses Missgeschicks:  an die Orga !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (18. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mich nur den Gratulanten anschliesen.  Singletrails sind toll,
am Liebsten wäre man dort alleine   Auf zum 2009  

Wie geht es eigentlich den Typen den es hingesemmelt hat? 
( so etwa bei KM 36-40 ) 

Apropos, kommen die Ergebnisslisten mal online? 
( Und eine link zu Photos bitte bitte bitte  ) 

Gruß an die Orga und Helfer.


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2008)

sehr schönes rennen, tolle strecke und echt perfekte trails. ergebnisse hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## Schleudersturz (18. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bei dieser tollen Leistung, die fÃ¼r 15â¬ geboten wurde, traue ich mich kaum, etwas Negatives zu schreiben.
> 
> Aber ich habe mich mit einen Sportkollegen verfahren (am KlÃ¤rwerk). Wir lagen auf Platz 17, bzw. 18. und sind links, statt rechts gefahren. Leider erst oben im Ort gemerkt. Wir wollten dann irgendwie auf die Strecke zurÃ¼ck, aber haben uns nur nochmehr verfranst. Haben dann den Wettbewerb abgebrochen und sind Ã¼ber StraÃe nach Emmelshausen geradelt.
> 
> ...




Jo.... den Ausflug habe ich auch gemacht... habe aber schon nach ca. einem halben Kilometer erkannt, dass es doch in die andere Richtung geht... aber ansonstne Super Strecke! Hat gaaaaanz viel SpaÃ gemacht! 
2009 bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## prozak (18. Mai 2008)

philsyncro schrieb:


> Gruß vom Rande der schwäbischen Alb (wo Singletrails etwas anders definiert werden ;-) )
> 
> Phil


wie anders werden sie denn definiert?


----------



## bertrueger (18. Mai 2008)

War auf jeden Fall eine tolle Veranstaltung. Top Streckenmarkierung und Verpflegung.
Hoffe nur dass dem Kollegen der so schwer gestürzt ist, nichts ernsthaftes zugestoßen ist.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## kastel67 (18. Mai 2008)

Moin,

mein Lob an alle Beteiligten. Super Leistung!!! Meine Leistung war auch super nur ist mir bei km 61 die Kette abhanden gekommen!

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philsyncro (18. Mai 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> wie anders werden sie denn definiert?



mehr in richtung wirklich single - einzeln  und evtl verblockter, steiler, aber auch flowig, gemütlich, auf einer ges. breite von max. ca. 1m

hinsichtlich des rennens aber ein gelungener kompromiss der freunde von der mosel   jeder anstieg hatte seine belohnung zur folge, man konnte auch mal bergab überholen...

hat wirklich spaß gemacht, danke nochmal an die top organisation


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2008)

philsyncro schrieb:


> mehr in richtung wirklich single - einzeln  und evtl verblockter, steiler, aber auch flowig, gemütlich, auf einer ges. breite von max. ca. 1m



ich weiß ja nicht wo du beim rennen so rumgefahren bist, aber ich meine mich an ziemlich viele wege deutlich unter 1 meter-breite erinnern zu können  und das obwohl ich meinen schädel ordentlich in einen reingebohrt habe ...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Mai 2008)

negativ: ich fand die ausschilderung solala, einmal mit einer kompletten gruppe verfahren, einmal zu zweit an einem abzweig vorbeigeschossen.
trailig war es wirklich fast gar nicht, der einzige trail war m.e. durch die nässe und den abhang eher gefährlich als schwierig. bei so einer distanz lieber nur eine verpflegung und dafür ggf. flaschen (das auffüllen hat einfach viel zu lange gedauert)
positiv: nudeln, ambiente (sehr gute stimmung), in summe recht kurzweilig, warme duschen, preis ist sehr gut

in summe ist es für den preis eine sehr gute veranstaltung


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Mai 2008)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> trailig war es wirklich fast gar nicht, der einzige trail war m.e. durch die nässe und den abhang eher gefährlich als schwierig.


Ich mußte zwar schon nach der ersten VP die Segel streichen, hab aber auf diesen noch nicht mal 20 km mehr Trail gesehen, als bei den meisten anderen Rennen im Gesamten. Klar fährt man privat oft noch steilere und heftigere Sachen. Die sind aber erstens nicht jedermans Sache und man muß eben bei so einer Veranstaltung breitensportlich denken und zweitens sind solche Wege meist nicht für die Befahrung von großen Massen geeignet. Ich liebe diese Streck   zumindest und freue mich schon seit heute mittag auf 2009, wo ich dann hoffentlich wesentlich fitter bin als heute. 
Was die Orga angeht, finde ich nur ein winziges Haar in der Suppe: Ich wollte zwar nach meinem frühen Ausstieg nicht gleich heim fahren, aber ich hätte es auch gar nicht gekonnt, da einige schlaue Menschen die Parreihen auf der anderen Seite des Sportplatzes inkl. der Durchfahrt beparkten.   Wäre schön, wenn der Parkeinweiser da nächstes Jahr ein Auge drauf haben könnte. Ansonsten: Klasse Atmosphäre, warme Duschen, preiswerte Nach-Renn-Verpflegung, reichhaltiges Starterpaket, etc. Alles bestens!


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (18. Mai 2008)

vielen dank für diese tolle veranstaltung. meine kids haben zum zweiten mal teilgenommen, diesmal mit phantastischen ergebnissen:













mfg
frank


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr Schinder  

Volles Lob für die Veranstaltung und Danke!
Sehr sympathisch und familiär  

Ich hoffe Ihr wachst Euch nicht kaputt wie die Sunderner oder Willingener  
Bleibt einfach wie Ihr seid!

Mit der Streckenbeschilderung hatten so einige ihre Probleme. Wird halt zu schnell gefahren da vorne  

Kurz vor der Strecken-Zusammenführung (35/68!) hat es mich dann auch mal erwischt. Ich war aber eindeutig selber schuld  

Naja, am Ende 6. auf der 68er Strecke geht in Ordnung.
Meine nette Begleiterin hat ja dafür den 2. bei den langen Damen gemacht   

Grüße aus dem Bergischen Land

Micha

Top Moderation vom Strecken Guru:





Siegerinnen in Lauerstellung:





Der Bürgermeister kam in seinem C&A Sakko etwas steif rüber ;-)





Power Mädels von der 68er Runde:





Letzter Zieleinlauf auf 17 kg-Panzer nach 6:10 h; Glückwunsch!


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2008)

kann die kritik an der strecke echt nicht nachvollziehen. trails gab es genug und für marathon-verhältnisse waren sie imho auch eher auf der schwierigen seite. schade fand ich nur, dass mein boa-system am schuh so schlagartig riss, dass ich mich böse überschlagen habe. stand dann ohne schuh da (der hing noch am pedal - dachte zuerst mir sei der ganze fuß abgeissen ;-) ) dafür mit platten und defekter gangschaltung, da mein bike wohl leider ganz blöd aufgekommen ist dabei. top-platzierung ade ...

danke noch mal an den streckenguru für die zuschauerkarte - das hat gut geklappt.


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich mit einen Sportkollegen verfahren (am Klärwerk). Wir lagen auf Platz 17, bzw. 18. und sind links, statt rechts gefahren. Leider erst oben im Ort gemerkt. Wir wollten dann irgendwie auf die Strecke zurück, aber haben uns nur nochmehr verfranst. Haben dann den Wettbewerb abgebrochen und sind über Straße nach Emmelshausen geradelt.



Und das passiert einem echtem Omba...


----------



## olaf flachland (19. Mai 2008)

Strecke war klasse. Was erwartet ihr auf einem öffentlichen Rennen? Ich alleine habe 3 Leute sich ablegen sehen, was ausreichend ist. Einmal hätte es mich auch fast böse zerlegt, da die Abfahrten teilweise doch etwas schnell waren und der NN in dieser einen Kurve den Grip verloren hatte. Meine Beine sind dort anscheinend auch liegen geblieben, auf jeden Fall war danach kein Druck mehr auf der Pedale zu spüren.  

Sicherlich nicht mein letzter Schinderhannes.


----------



## rayc (19. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Strecken-Zusammenführung (35/68!)



*68!* statt 63 km
Das ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt.
Die Streckenlaenge des Halbmarathons.

Es duerften einige ueberrascht gewesen sein, wie es bei Kilometer 63 bergab ging.

Das solltet ihr in der Ergebnisliste und in der Beschreibung fuer 2009 aendern!

Schliesslich wird die Zeit der Einfuehrungsrunde auch mit gezaehlt, somit waere es nur fair dies streckenmaessig auch zu tuen.

Zur Streckenbeschilderung: 
In den Ortschaften hat man die Schilder teilweise etwas spaet gesehen, da  musste man halt die Augen offen halten. 
Mit Tunnelblick kommt man halt nicht weit  


Ansonsten top Orga  

Die Mischung aus Trails und Forstautobahn ist so okay. Klar das sind keine super-schweren Dinger, aber es soll ja fuer die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer fahrbar bleiben (Ein Marathon ist eine Breitensportveranstaltung!, das sollte man nicht vergessen).
Wer es schwerer mag, sollte den Keiler oder noch besser Neustadt a.W. fahren. 

Die meisten Trails und steilen Anstiege sind auf der Extra-Schleife des Halbmarathons und das ist gut so , schliesslich sollen die Einsteiger auf der Kurzstrecke nicht ueberfoldert werden. 

Ray, der 2009 zum vierten Mal starten wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Mai 2008)

Eine einfach super gelungene Veranstaltung. 
Ich war das vierte Mal dabei und freue mich auf den fünften Start nächstes Jahr. Auch  toll dass ihr wieder ein Kids-Race hattet. Meine Kleine hatte viel Spass, danke das sie mitfahren durfte, obwohl sie mit ihren 4 Jahren und 365 Tage noch zu jung war. Leider konnte ich ihr Rennen nicht selber sehen, weil ich selber unterwegs war.
Die Ausschilderung fand ich seht gut, vor allen nach den Kreuzungen die rot-weißen Flatterbänder. Leider haben wir (10Fahrer) nach einer 3/4 Stunde uns kurz verfahren, weil irgend ein Deep ein gelbes Schild verdreht hat, aber dafür kann der Veranstalter nichts. Für mich war der Verfahrer, aber ein Vorteil, ich war letzter in unserer Gruppe. Und die letzten werden die ersten sein... Danach war ich erster der Gruppe und vierter insgesamt und ich konnte mich noch um einen Platz verbesssern.


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Das solltet ihr in der Ergebnisliste und in der Beschreibung fuer 2009 aendern!



gibt es schon eine ergebnisliste? wo?


----------



## helman (19. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mich den positiven Bewertungen der bisherigen Posts nur anschließen. Die Strecke war einfach schön und anspruchsvoll. Die Trailpassagen geben dem Marathon einen eigenen Charakter, was aus meiner Sicht den Schinderhannes Marathon positiv von den anderen Veranstaltungen abhebt. Nette familiäre Veranstaltung und gute Orga. 

Nur weiter so .... 

helman


----------



## rayc (19. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibt es schon eine ergebnisliste? wo?



noch nicht online.
Hingen aber vorort aus.

Gib den Leuten etwas Zeit, die machen das in ihrer Freizeit.

Ray


----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich fand die ganze Veranstaltung suuper schön! ich war auch langsam genung um auch keinen einzigen Pfeil zu verpassen oder zu übersehen  ... die Strecke war nie langweilig und dennoch nicht schwer! einfach spitze
die Orga war einwandfrei! 

*Fazit:  bin 2009 gerne wieder dabei *

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ... die Strecke war nie langweilig und dennoch nicht schwer! einfach spitze




Du kriegst richtig Ärger, wenn die, aufgrung solcher Äußerungen, die Strecke nächstes Jahr schwerer machen ...


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2008)

mal ehrlich: welche marathons haben denn wirklich schwere (also ungefähr s3 aufwärts - wegen mir auch oberes s2) streckenabschnitte im profil? die meisten schieben doch schon wenns mal eine stufe oder zwei hat ... deshalb nochmal: im vergleich zu den maras, die ich bisher gefahren bin (ok, waren noch nicht wirklich viele) war die strecke schwer. dolomitsuperbike z.b war dagegen kinderleicht.


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> noch nicht online.Hingen aber vorort aus.Gib den Leuten etwas Zeit, die machen das in ihrer Freizeit.



schade, habe ich nicht gesehen. aber wenn die daten existieren und man sie ausdrucken kann, kann man sie doch auch schnell hochladen ...<drängel>. ;-)


----------



## null.ahnung (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Der Schinderhannes war schön wie immer!! Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach einer der abwechslungsreichsten der näheren Umgebung!
Vor allem die Supergünstige Zielverpflegung fand ich klasse!
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sucht sowieso seines gleichen! 

Danke für einen Super-Sonntag!! 

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

1. Mit "schwerer" meinte ich die km/HMs.

2. Wem die Strecke technisch zu "leicht" war, der möge seine Geschwindigkeit erhöhen. Oberhalb eines 25er Durchschnitts kommt durchaus häufig Trailfeeling auf. Probiert's mal aus!


----------



## lahnbiker (19. Mai 2008)

Für mich war es dieses Jahr meine zweite Teilnahme am Schinderhannes, für die ich aufgrund der viel schöneren Strecke gerne den Schotten Marathon ausgelassen habe. Auch wenn mir schon kurz nach der Einführungsrunde mit einem Mal das mittlere Kettenblatt gefehlt hat und ich aufgrund der Kettenbelastung die letzten fünf KM sogar nur noch auf dem großen Blatt (Aua  ) zurücklegen konnte, macht die Halbmarathon-Strecke mit ihren vielen Trails einfach Spaß.

Den technischen Anspruch an die Strecke finde ich für eine Breitensportveranstaltung, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Marathons z.B. zum og. Schotten-Marathon, wirklich ok - zumal, wenn man in den Trailabfahrten, wie gestern passiert, dann auch noch ständig übers Vorderrad wegrutscht...  

Noch mal ein Lob an die wieder tolle Organisation und das Engagement der Veranstalter und Helfer. Euer Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist zudem einfach Top. Macht weiter so!
Die Teilnahme für 2009 ist bei mir auch wieder vorgemerkt.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (19. Mai 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Der Schinderhannes war schön wie immer!! Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach einer der abwechslungsreichsten der näheren Umgebung!
> Vor allem die Supergünstige Zielverpflegung fand ich klasse!
> Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sucht sowieso seines gleichen!
> ...



*KEINE* parkplatzgebühren, kids-rennen 5.-. alles zusammen eine familienfreundliche veranstaltung. ein kumpel rief mich am vorabend an, wir sind kurzentschlossen mit 3 kindern hingefahren. mit startgebühren inc. kleiner gabe 3 medaillen und urkunden, nudeltopf, nachtisch, getränken hat uns der *SPASS* 25.- gekostet.
dafür wären wir nicht mal ins kino gekommen  

mfg
frank
(vater von siegfahrern  )


----------



## #easy# (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich muß hier auch mal etwas los werden. Der Veranstalter hat mal seine Sache sehr gut gemacht   Bei den Bikern naja.....
ca. 50m nach dem Start (wir fahren mit 3 Mann neben einander auf einem Feldweg 3m breit) kommt dann der Vierte von hinten und will rechts vorbei streift dann das Vorderrad und wir 3 liegen schon fast das erste mal auf der Nase.........Ich bin extra in der Mitte des Feldes gestartet, dann können die Profis vorne weg fahren, aber ich glaube die Hobby Fahrer sind noch schlimmer. Der Untergrund war ok aber durch die Steine und Wurzeln doch recht rutschig. Auf jeden Fall fahren so einige ohne Hirn und denen ist so ziehmlich alles egal. Beispiel: Abfahrt Singeltrail Fahrbreite 20cm + recht und links so 40cm platz. Ich fahr so um die 40km/h da muß doch einer noch vorbei und durch glück bleiben beide noch auf dem Sattel, was soll der scheiß  . Nach ca. 45-50km sind wir in einer Gruppe von 4-5 Leuten einen Schotterweg runtergefahren der erste ist in einer Kurve abgeschmiert (kann ja mal passieren) und der Rest hat sich dann in den Wald verkrümelt um nicht über den Typ zu fahren. Leider mußte ich über den Lenker absteigen und habe mir dadurch mein Handgelenk verstaucht. Somit konnte ich nicht weiterfahren und bin ausgestiegen. Ich finde das man auch mit etwas Rücksicht fahren könnte, da es bei den meisten ja mehr um die "goldene Annanas " geht und jeder am nächsten Tag wieder Arbeiten muß.  Bei den 24h Rennen geht es etwas "normaler" zu. Also ich fahr jetzt schon einige Jahre solche Marathon's und so schlimm wie gestern fand ich es noch nie. Ich kenne es auch so das man, wenn man Überholt rechts oder links sagt, dann kann der Überholende sich darauf einstellen.........
Vieleicht sollten so einige sich darüber mal gedanken machen.
gruß
easy


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. Mai 2008)

So,
hier schon mal der Link zu den Sportfotos vom Schinderhannes:

Fotos Schinderhannes

Da ist zwar noch nix drin, aber man kann schon mal nachsehen und sich drauf freuen...


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> 1. Mit "schwerer" meinte ich die km/HMs.



och, 'ne "richtige" langstrecke fände ich klasse. besonders wenn man es schaffen würde das ganze hinzubekommen ohne die runde zweimal fahren zu müssen (wie in frammersbach)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2008)

ergebnisse sind jetzt online. danke.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (19. Mai 2008)

War nicht von jeweils 300 Startern die Rede? Ich sehe nur 275 Kurzstrecken- und 239 Halbmarathon Finisher. Wieviel Leute sind genau gestartet?

Die Strecke und die Orga war übrigens sehr gelungen, wobei ich lieber am Ende mehr bergab als bergauf fahre


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2008)

Das Rennen war sehr schön, top organisiert, hier vielen Dank an Thomas, der uns auch so herzlich mit dem WoMo kommend begrüßte. 

Die Ddorf Fraktion haben wir abends verpasst, da waren wir grillen bzw. zogen uns vor dem großen Regen zurück. 

Der machte die Strecke aber nur weniger staubig und nicht wirklich schlammig, so dass auch die Reifenfrage mit Racing Ralph hinten beantwortet werden konnte. 

Die Strecke war sehr gut beschildert, nur eine Truppe der Langstreckler verfuhr sich, da ein Witzbold ein Schild gedreht hatte. 

Ansonsten eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke über wenig Teer, viele Forstautobahnen und einige nette und teils gar nicht so untechnische Trails 

Hier fiel vor allem auf, dass einige der am Berg ach so schnellen Fahrer doch verdammt schlecht fahrtechnisch unterwegs waren, sie bremsten teils fast bis Stillstand, mit einem lauten "Links" auf den Lippen war das aber kein Problem und man konnte-an den passenden Stellen vorbei und sagte "Danke".

Die Gefahrenstellen waren deutlich markiert, einmal mit Schildern und bei den Bodenwellen nochmals mit Farbe. Leider hat es trotzdem mindestens zwei Teilnehmer schlimmer erwischt, einen mit Schlüsselbeinbruch und einen so schwer, dass der Hubschrauber neben uns auf der Piste landete 

Tippe mal auf Kopf- oder Rückenverletzung und drücke demjenigen die Daumen, dass er schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt!

Die Zuschauer im Zielbereich gaben alles, war das ein schöner Empfang. 

Auch die späteren Fahrer der Kurzstrecke wurden vom Moderator angefeuert, eine Ehre, die den späteren der Langstrecke nicht zuteil wurde, da dann parallel die Siegerehrung stattfand.

Ausreichend Waschplätze für die Fahrräder waren auch vorhanden, so dass mein Fazit lautet:

Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei!

So, und jetzt ihr!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Schleudersturz (19. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> schade fand ich nur, dass mein boa-system am schuh so schlagartig riss, dass ich mich böse überschlagen habe. stand dann ohne schuh da (der hing noch am pedal - dachte zuerst mir sei der ganze fuß abgeissen ;-) ) dafür mit platten und defekter gangschaltung, da mein bike wohl leider ganz blöd aufgekommen ist dabei. top-platzierung ade ...
> 
> danke noch mal an den streckenguru für die zuschauerkarte - das hat gut geklappt.



DU armer! warst so schnell und gut unterwegs... habe dich dann kurz nach meinem Eigenen Sturz deinen Reifen wechseln sehen... du musst dann ja nochmal gut rangefahren sein... und dann habe ich dich im ziel nur noch mit deinem kapputen schuh gesehen! Aber schneller als ich warst du auf alle Fälle  (ich bin 3:15 gefahren)


----------



## Udgard (19. Mai 2008)

Das war wirklich ne gelungene Veranstaltung, gratulation und ein kräftiges DANKE  

Bin mit meiner Leistung auch eigentlich recht zufrieden 3:42Std bei 68 Kilometern geht für mein fahren!
Was das überholen von einigen angeht, kann ich allerdings nur den Kopf schütteln...klar, son Marathon ist keine Kaffeefahrt und sollte auch bitte keine werden... das ist Sport und da bedarf es nun auch, daß man das besagte Messer zwischen den Zähne trägt und wie gesagt, das ist auch gut so, schließlich wollen wir uns alle messen auf die ein oder andere Art. Ich mach gerne Platz für Leute die schneller sind und wenn da ein RECHTS oder LINKS kommt vereinfacht das natürlich vieles...muß nicht, hilft aber! Wo ich aber aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rauskomme ist, wenn mich Leute an den "schönsten" Stellen überholen, ich mir denke, man bin ich langsam, und am nächsten Berg lass ich sie wieder stehen..
HALLO, soviel selbstreflektion sollte doch jeder besitzen um zu wissen, ob er das Tempo gehen kann oder ob er das Risiko (beim überholen) lieber läßt.
Es ist dann ein unsinniges eingehen von risiken oder man ist dann wirklich schneller...
Ist mir halt hier extrem aufgefallen  

Hoffe, dem Menschen den ich mein Ersatz- Kettenschloss so eilig hingeworfen habe, konnte damit was anfangen  



Es hat mir aber echt spasssss gemacht!


(ach, eines noch, ich wurde um mein T-shirt betrogen...war unter den ersten 200 dabei und habe dann keins trotz nachfragen bekommen  )


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2008)

Udgard schrieb:


> Das war wirklich ne gelungene Veranstaltung, gratulation und ein kräftiges DANKE
> 
> ...Wo ich aber aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rauskomme ist, wenn mich Leute an den "schönsten" Stellen überholen, ich mir denke, man bin ich langsam, und am nächsten Berg lass ich sie wieder stehen..
> ...



Na ja, es gibt halt Leute, die am Berg schneller sind, dafür im Trail aber fast stehen bleiben. Und da ist es für technisch versiertere schon schön, wenn sie überholen können. Auch wenn sie am Berg danach einen Gang runterschalten müssen.

Bin allerdings auf jeden Fall dafür und praktiziere das selber, dass man ansagt, dass man überholt oder kurz fragt, ob man vorbeigelassen wird. 

Hat bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt und ein freundliches "Danke" hat es dann auch gegeben 

grüße
sun909


----------



## kastel67 (20. Mai 2008)

Moin,

wenn das 600 Starter waren und für das nächste Jahr ein neuer Rekord angepeilt wird, dann habe ich eine große Bitte an die Veranstalter!!! Einen extra Toilettenwagen!! Ein Topf für 600 Hintern ist eindeutig zu wenig!  

Gruß k67


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Mai 2008)

Die ersten Fotos sind online!
Besonders die Kiddies und deren Eltern wirds freuen.

Fotos vom Schinderhannes


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Mai 2008)

Udgard schrieb:


> Wo ich aber aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rauskomme ist, wenn mich Leute an den "schönsten" Stellen überholen, ich mir denke, man bin ich langsam, und am nächsten Berg lass ich sie wieder stehen...



Nunja, und wenn es mal ein Rennen mit vielen "schönen" Stellen und wenig langen Bergen gibt, lassen sie Dich stehen 

Rennen fahren ist eben so und jede Beschwerde ist sinnlos.

Aber ich kann Dir noch als zurzeit Langsambergauffahrender sagen: Es ist einfacher am Berg jemanden zu überholen, als in den anspruchsvollen Passagen einen Angstbremser vor der Nase zu haben und dadurch selbst unter Umständen zu Fall zu kommen.


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass es vielen nicht bewusst ist, dass es ein Wettbewerb ist und keine Tourenfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (20. Mai 2008)

Ich fands amüsant! Eine der wenigen Veranstaltungen, bei denen Männer auf der Damentoilette zu finden sind!




kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn das 600 Starter waren und für das nächste Jahr ein neuer Rekord angepeilt wird, dann habe ich eine große Bitte an die Veranstalter!!! Einen extra Toilettenwagen!! Ein Topf für 600 Hintern ist eindeutig zu wenig!
> 
> Gruß k67


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Mai 2008)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Ich fands amüsant! Eine der wenigen Veranstaltungen, bei denen Männer auf der Damentoilette zu finden sind!



Der Raps vom Landwirt next door ist stellenweise kräftig getränkt worden und das daraus gewonnene Öl wird diversen Verbrennungsmotoren zu ungeahnten Leistungen verhelfen!


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Mai 2008)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Ich fands amüsant! Eine der wenigen Veranstaltungen, bei denen Männer auf der Damentoilette zu finden sind!



@Schaf: Das gab`s aber auch umgekehrt


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> DU armer! warst so schnell und gut unterwegs... habe dich dann kurz nach meinem Eigenen Sturz deinen Reifen wechseln sehen... du musst dann ja nochmal gut rangefahren sein... und dann habe ich dich im ziel nur noch mit deinem kapputen schuh gesehen! Aber schneller als ich warst du auf alle Fälle  (ich bin 3:15 gefahren)



jep - ich habe da heftig zeit verloren. erst mal ohne schuh zu meinem bike gehumpelt, dann auch noch den platten festgestellt, ne patrone co2 im eifer des gefechts sinnlos in die luft gepustet und dann halt noch den rest des weges ins ziel schleichen weil der verdammte schuh null halt mehr bot (finde das boa-system eigentlich top - konnte noch nie so gut den schuh an meinen fuss anpassen und auch während des rennens variieren - aber in so einem fall ist jedes anderes system besser, lässt es sich doch zumindest noch notdürftig schließen). 
top 20 hatte ich eigentlich angepeilt und auch schon im visier - aber damit war dann nix mehr drin...



			
				xc-racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass es vielen nicht bewusst ist, dass es ein Wettbewerb ist und keine Tourenfahrt.



ja, kommt mir auch so vor, dass viele überrascht sind, wie schnell und hart gefahren wird ...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es vielen nicht bewusst ist, dass es ein Wettbewerb ist und keine Tourenfahrt.



veranstaltungen in der größe sind oft auf einer gratwanderung, in den top-wasweisich sind oftmals leute, die sehr regelmäßig rennen fahren, weiter hinten dann eben "touristen"; das ist aber eigentlich nur für einen begrenzten teil relevant, vorne fahren eh kaum "touristen" rum, hinten dann ggf. geballt und da sollte es ja auch passen. schwierig wird es, wenn sich leute falsch einschätzen und rel. weit vorne reinstellen. das ist dann wirklich gefährlich. habe selbst schon oft die erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade nicht-rennfahrer übermotiviert sind. christian fischer hat in der einführugnsrunde das tempo echt super kontrolliert, selten so normal bei nem rennen losgefahren


----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja, kommt mir auch so vor, dass viele überrascht sind, wie schnell und hart gefahren wird ...



Es kann ruhig einer schnell und hart fahren, wenn er sich bemerkbar macht. Dann ist es für mich kein Problem, auf meiner Seite zu bleiben bzw. Platz zu machen. Im Startgetümmel und den ersten Kilometern ist das natürlich nicht möglich, da geht's zur Sache und das gehört dazu. 

Wer da zart besaitet ist, hat auf einem solchen Event nix zu suchen.

Ich hatte allerdings den Eindruck, dass einige Starter sich im hinteren Bereich positioniert haben, um den Thrill des Überholens zu genießen. Die fuhren ganz besonders rücksichtslos und überschätzten sich teilweise in ihren fahrerischen Leistungen.

Und dann wirds gefährlich...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. Mai 2008)

Ok . Es gibt immer Leute die sich nicht einschätzen können. Ich stand in der dritten Startreihe. Vor mir stand ein Fahrer, der sich nach meiner Meinung, auch etwas falsch eingeschätzt hat, der kam beim Start auch nicht vom Fleck und nach 30 Meter war dann schon ein Loch von 5 Metern.
Christian Fischer hat nicht das Tempo gemacht, der flämische Löwe fuhr vor und bremste das Feld ein.
Die Probleme mit langsem und schnellen Fahrer sollte eigentlich gering sein, weil die Schnellen schnell sind und die Langsamen langsam, da hat sich das Feld schnell einsortiert. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich da sehr viel größere Probleme. Als Kurzstreckenfahrer bin ich nach einer halben Stunde auf das Ende der Langstrecke gestossen und da war der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen mir und den Langstreckenfahrer enorm groß. Besonders eng wurde es, bei der ersten Verpflegung, dort wurde mir die gesamte Strecke zugestellt. Man hatte aber auch nur sehr wenig Verständnis, das der führende der Kurzstrecke ein Rennen fuhr und keine Lust hatte auf eine längere Rast.
Aber so ist es eben.
Es ist ja auch langweillig ein Rennen nur mit gleichstarken zufahren. Dann dürfen vielleicht nur 20 Leute starten.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Schinder-Orga-Leuts,

sehr, sehr schöne Veranstaltung; Tolle 36 Km Runde mit netten Trails und klasse Abfahrten. Mein gemessenes Tempo beim "Blitzer" waren doch 50 Km/h  

Wir Power-Mädels werden nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein; einige haben richtig Blut geleckt  

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Mai 2008)

dann dank an pierre fürs einbremsen (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Schinder(hannes)- Freunde Bikerinnen und Biker,  
             Nachwuchsfahrer, Kid´s- Racer und Zuschauer  

was für ein Wochenende erstmal vielen, vielen, vielen Dank für Euer   
LOB und die sicherlich ( zu 90%) berechtigte Kritik.
Bevor ich weiter mache muß erstmal was klar gestellt werden.
@Udgard BETRUG ist ein harter Vorwurf.
Wenn man das Startgeld mit den erbrachten Leistungen vergleicht und den Preisen für Verpflegung usw. fällt es schwer diesen Vorwurf zu verstehen.
Es ist kaum vorzustellen, dass wir wegen EINEM T_ SHIRT jemanden Betrügen wollen 
Vielleicht hast Du nur den RICHTIGEN zur falschen Zeit, den FALSCHEN zur falschen Zeit oder einfach nur FALSCh gefragt.Denk nochmal drüber nach  

So weiter geht`s:

Dank Euren Infos zur Streckenbeschilderung, Verpflegung, Zeitnahme und und und... denke ich haben wir viele Leistungen stark verbessert.

Weizen war genug da letztes Jahr hatten wir zu wenig Soße und genug Nudeln,  diesmal genug Soße und kurzfristig zuwenig Nudeln 
Danke an die freundliche Helferin die Ihren Lagervorrat geholt hat so konnten wir nochmal gut 10 KG Nudeln nachkochen.

Alles was Start,Strecke usw betrifft wird sich sicherlich im nächsten Jahr ändern. 
Ganz besonders der Kid`s Marathon: hier müssen wir zugeben, dass wir an unsere GRENZEN GESTOßEN SIND 
97 Kid`s waren gemeldet der Wahnsinn, hier wird sich einiges ändern.
Wie ich schon bei der Siegerehrung gesagt habe :
DER NACHWUCHS ist uns sehr, sehr wichtig.

@Der böse Wolf
615 gemeldete Starter + 97 Kid`s =  712 Teilnehmer.
Schwund durch Aufgabe, Deffekt usw.viele komen nicht zur Zeitnahme und melden sich ab. 
@kastel67
Toilettenwagen : ganz wichtig wird kommen 
@Delgado 
Danke für das tolle Foto, wenn Du erlaubst würden wir das gerne verwenden
Und keine SORGE.. der Schinder(hannes) wird nächstes Jahr etwas anders aber keine Sponsoren gesteuerte Veranstaltung werden.
Unser Orga- Team besteht aus lauter verrückten die Spaß an dieser Organisation haben 
@ Anette
50Km/h  Du wirst Post bekommen und mußt Deinen MTB- Führerschein 24 Stunden abgeben  
Das Ihr nächstes Jahr wieder kommen wollt finde ich super:
wie schon gesagt Mountainbiken ist kein reiner Männersport und noch sind viel zu wenig Mädels on Trail 
@XCRacer 
Haben beim Abschildern das Problem  erkannt wird geändert 
Zum Wettbewerb: das ist kein Rennen  sondern lediglich eine Veranstaltung mit Zeitnahme  
@ all 
viele, viele angsprochenen Theman haben sich durch Eure "Diskussion von selbst erledigt" find ich klasse 

Möchte nur noch eins los werden:

In unserem Orga- Team gibt es einige Leute die mit Lob und Dank zu kurz kommen.
z.B *Bernhard,* seine Frau *Claudia *und *Mathias* 3 Leuts die die Ruhe weg haben und die Zeitnahme suuper gemeistert haben.

*Thomas*und sein Team vom ZAP wie jedes Jahr ein reibungsloser Ablauf bei den Anmeldung ob Online oder vor Ort.

*Andreas:* der unermüdliche Schrauber..ständig zwischen seiner Werkstatt und Strecke unterwegs um zu helfen und immer im Auf- und Abbau- Team
*Thomas der mit ohne Haare * * *als Frauenbeauftragter auch zuständig für Essen und Trinken und seit 4 Jahren mein ständiger Begleiter zum Ausschildern.
*Frank und Bernd* immer und überall einsetzbar und immer zum Auf und Abbau zur Stelle
* Katrin *Meine Frau   und das Team, wieder einmal den Kid`s- Marathon super gemeistert.
Und natürlich die vielen vielen vielen Helfer die sich jedes Jahr wieder von uns anstecken lassen und selbstlos helfen.
Dann noch die Feuerwehr aus Gondershausen und Pfalzfeld 
Das Rotekreuz  

und und und   Leute sicherlich habe ich wieder jemand vergessen.
Ist aber nicht meine Absicht. 

Vielen Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung und Danke auch Ihr Radfahrer für Euer kommen, das viele Lob und die Kritik  
und bis zum nächsten Jahr wenn es wieder heist

 

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

DER 5.Schinder(hannes) MTB- Super- Bike ist das Ziel


----------



## lieblingsschaf (21. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank, fürden schönen Tag!

Ich finde es erstaunlich, mit welchem verbissenen Ernst manche diese Ausfahrt mit Zeitnahme sehen. Rempeleien, ausbremsen und Schneiden gehören für mich eher ins CC-Rennen als zum Schinderhannes. Ich finde es dementsprechend eher traurig, wenn einige Teilnehmer dies als "normal" abtun. Das nimmt irgendwann dem Event den familären Charakter. Und den sollte der Schinderhannes wirklich nicht verlieren.

Ich war zum 2. Mal dabei und habe wieder sehr über die kollektive Fröhlichkeit der Helfer gestaunt. Es gibt wirklich keinen der auch nur mal kurzfristig schlecht gelaunt ist! Und Nudelknappheiten werden einfach mit Kuchen oder Bratworscht überbrückt. 

Ich kann nur sagen: nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## volleybabe (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Orga-Team,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob an euch!  Der Schinderhannes war meine erste "Veranstaltung mit Zeitnahme" und es wird sicherlich nicht meine letzte gewesen sein!
Die Kurzstrecke war super (sowohl vom Anspruch, als auch von der Beschilderung), die Streckenposten waren gut drauf und mit schnelleren Fahrern musste ich mich auch nicht "herumschlagen" (nur auf den letzten paar Metern, als die Fahrer von der Halbmarathon-Distanz an mir vorbei gebrettert sind  ).

Viele Grüße aus dem Bergischen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Christian Fischer hat nicht das Tempo gemacht, der flämische Löwe fuhr vor und bremste das Feld ein.


 
Was soll das denn heißen ???? 
Einführungs-Runde, nicht Sprintwertung.

Jetzt habe ich verstanden wie du das meintest, habe erst jetzt alles gelesen. 

So habe ich das die letzten Jahre auch gemacht


----------



## Udgard (21. Mai 2008)

[
@Udgard BETRUG ist ein harter Vorwurf.
Wenn man das Startgeld mit den erbrachten Leistungen vergleicht und den Preisen für Verpflegung usw. fällt es schwer diesen Vorwurf zu verstehen.
Es ist kaum vorzustellen, dass wir wegen EINEM T_ SHIRT jemanden Betrügen wollen 







Natürlich war das nicht ernstgemeint.....
Ich freu mich vielmehr über Leute wie euch die uns sone Veranstalltung überhaupt erst ermöglichen  

Grüße !


----------



## strecken-guru (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

 rund 2600 Fotos sind nun online!
www.sportfoto-schmidt.de/
Mehr Bilder kommende Woche auf unserer HP

  die besten Grüße
             vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (24. Mai 2008)

Hey Ihr Schinderhennen und Hännesse 

Habe mein Video vom Marathon mal Online gestellt.....

Hier ist das Ergebnis:

Schinderhannes MTB Marathon Video Teil 1

Schinderhannes MTB Marathon Video Teil 2


----------



## strecken-guru (24. Mai 2008)

*NUUUR GEIL *   


     Danke für dieses Video und Gratulation an die Power- Mädels 
 die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru
( auch drauf  )


----------

